# Building my own sticky pod



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

I have seen a lot of pictures taken using the sticky pod, and was contemplating buying one. But for $149? I know the parts can't cost that much. So I am in the works of building my own.

I've decided to build a 12"x12" mount, using 4 suction cups and some metal braced plexi-glass. I stopped by my local auto parts store and found some 3" suction cups with a nut integrated into it. Using 1/4" bolts with 1.25" washers I plan on attaching the suction cups to the plexi-glass base.

To hold the camera to the base I am going to use my orbital tripod mount. This will let me rotate the camera in any angle / direction without having to remove the whole unit. This will bolt on to the metal braced plexi-glass base.

So far the total cost is just over $20. I still have to get the 12"x12"x1/4" thick plexi-glass and the metal bracing to go under it. Here's a picture to show you what I have so far.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Well it's completed. I scrapped the plexi-glass idea and just went with a couple of angled pieces of metal, used for decking normally. Bolted them together, and bolted the suction cups to it. I have a 4" piece that I will use to position the mount further away from the vehicle, but I need to drill some holes first. You can see the piece in the background.

Here's what it looks like so far.










I've just got my cheap-o point and shoot camera on there. It does some video so I was testing that. Really impressed with it. I'll put the video on YouTube to share. Will do some more testing by adding weight, but it's strong as hell.

Total cost so far... $32.86.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

looks sweet but i would be scared to mount a 500 + camera on that badboy!


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

That's why I'm doing more testing by adding weight. My camera with power adapter (no batteries) and 17-85mm lens only weighs just over 1 pound.

Here's the video:


----------



## dannydos (Nov 25, 2007)

pretty cool man...


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

dannydos said:


> pretty cool man...


+1
but i would be scared to mount any of my camera's on it:dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I would attach some sort of strap to it that will firmly attach to something solid inside the car. If the suction cups come lose for whatever reason, you don't want your camera to turn into roadside litter.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

That's a good idea Cliff. I'll see if I can piece something together. So far I've put it up to 8lbs with no problems. I've taken it up to 160KM/h with 4lbs on it and it didn't seem to have any problems either. In fact, it's the opposite, I have trouble getting it off some times.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! How fast have you gone with it on?


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

bugawako read the post on top of yours (post 8)


----------

